# I wonder if someone know more about franco-flemish classical composer than me on TC



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have all if not important or obscur classical composers in my cd collection, even on talk classical i feel like a rare specimen, no one care but a fews, why franco-flemish..hmm because there music has a christic aura, this polyphony is so pure it gently pure like water...

I wonder if im alone liking these classical composer, well me stephen rice and pau van nevel hehe
So wishing that people would recognize what they accomplished, this rennaissance polyphony reaches
the heart and the heart thing the spirit thing.

Great soulful music, im lisening to Adrian Willaert: Christus Resurgens if your just as mutch passionated by this era and the classical composers, please comment, i seek people
that share same passions or devotion.

:tiphat:


Perhaps im raving mad zealot of franco-flemish and rennaissance polyphony in general sense :lol:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Many people love early music for fascination, only moderately numerous people are devoted to early music. Popularity has never been an issue for revival and appreciation of early music. Imagine living in their eras, very few occasions were available for common people to hear music, the professional musicians were demanding for a lot of fees only nobles and city councils and churches could afford. Never even bother with the problem of popularity if you are into early music, these composition never meaned to be popular or at least to be popular with later tastes that early composers would reject. 

To talk about this type of music also dips into the unpopular scholarly topics in music and history which sounds uncool and nerdy for most people. One must either appeal to higher class of musical circles or keep delving into the sea of historical heritage of the eras to develop more informed interests. Since, to be devoted to the early musical period means to isolate yourself from the latest, you will need to make up for the absent part of involving in the latest music with deeper knowledge about and wider interests in the eras related. You can talk about baroque warfares, philosophies, historical events, paintings, literature stuff like that if having hard time finding people share the same musical interest. Since I am the very one who rarely finds a person to talk about early music, I do read a lot of classical literature written before 1770 and history since the classical Greece. Reading makes me a better thinker and also a better audience to music, so I hardly feel bothered about lacking pals in the same interest.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

It is not easy to develop a sound personality while rejecting many modern trends. I know that so I keep enriching my interests in classical heritage in general. I also love reading CD booklets, they provide huge amount of knowledge not just historically also musicologically. I got 90% of my musical knowledge from reading booklet not music textbooks. To lay my hands on those meticulously printed booklets has been one of reasons why I keep buying CDs instead of downloading.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> no one care but a fews,


Well, as Shakespeare said, We few, we happy few, we band of brothers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2016)

And there are people who only read and not post.
Speaking for myself I like to listen to the music of the Franco -Flemish school,but life is too short and my musical appetite too big.
I am waiting for a box with music of Ligeti a new world for me,and I like to listen to Sweelinck wich I hope to order soon.
I regret that I did not bought this box when it was not sold out,now it is too expensive.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

I like Renaissance and Medieval music a lot, and try to listen to as much as I can. I always read your threads, monsieur deprofundis. But I rarely have anything interesting to say to contribute to the discussion. 

Partly this is because I like listening to this kind of repertoire with sheet music in hand, but very little is available online (mostly either very old editions or new ones made by random people who may or may not be trusted for accuracy), and in my country it's barely possible to buy these kinds of scores. And without the score, well, it takes a long time and many patient relistenings to truly appreciate the music, and unfortunately I rarely have the luxury of that much spare time.


----------



## scarlattifan (Apr 7, 2016)

Doubt I know more than you, but Franco-Flemish music is becoming some of my favourite too. So far, Josquin has caught most of my attention, which I'm guessing is normal for people that are newer to this stuff. So far I've particularly liked the Missa Pange Lingua, Planxit Autem David and Christus Mortuus Est. Anything more like that you'd recommend?


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I went through a period about 15 yrs ago where I was pretty obsessed with Medieval and and Renaissance music but kind of got burned out listening to so much of it. So, while I'm quite familiar with the music and history of those eras, it's just not as interesting to me these days as it once was. My CD shelves are quite stuffed with the likes of Josquin, Gombert, de la Rue, Isaac, Senleches, Anthonello de Caserta, Jacopo da Bologna, Dufay, Brumel, Busnois, Machaut, Sermisy, etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I wonder if someone know more about franco-flemish classical composer than me on TC


I think we can all safely say: you are the expert, your knowledge is very good!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you Pugg your sweet


----------

